# HOLIDAY HARES FULL VOTING RESULTS



## HoneyPot (Dec 17, 2007)

[align=center]




*HAPPY HOLIDAYS 



* 

VOTE NOW

*



Only vote once, butvote for as many as you like!



*[/align]









[align=center]



Voting Open from Dec 17th - Dec 23rd



See all the entries below and vote for your winner


#1 Teacup, Kali & More (TK Bunnies)






#2 Macey (XxMontanaxX)






#3 Cinnabun (SnowyShiloh)







#4 Cami (jupiterannette)






#5 ZooCrew (JadeIcing)



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]#6 White Chocolate (Hazel-Mom) 





[/align]


[align=center]#7 Hazel (Hazel-Mom)






#8 Angel (Flashy)






#9 Badger (Flashy)






#10 Dawn (Flashy)






#11 Dopeys & Cloud (Flashy)






#12 Dusk (Flashy)






#13 Hope (Flashy)






#14 Lightning (Flashy)






#15 Sandy (Flashy)






#16 Sky (Flashy)






#17 Star (Flashy)






#18 Sunny (Flashy)






#19 Benji (JimD)






#20 Snuggy (SnuggysMom)






#21 Sparky & Scooter (slavetoabunny)






#22 Volverine (JamesCarden)






#23 Winnie (Katt)






#24 Prince & Isis (Darfi)
http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1205221383


#25 Hershey (golfdiva)






#26 Necro & Belle (ChandieLee)






#27 Cocoa (kathy5)






#28 Penelope (Korr_and_Sophie)






#29 Korr & Sophie (Korr_and_Sophie)






#30 Millie (Bunnys_rule63)






#31 Hunny Bunny (jupiterannette)






#32 Lucy & Tumnus (Haley)






#33 Max & Basil (Haley)






#34 Butterscotch (Greta)






#35 Evie (Greta)






#36 Bracon (Bracon)






#37 Apollo & Sophie (kellyjade)







#38 Phinn & Cleo (Phinnsmommy)






#39 Shadow & Fred (swanlake)






#40 Wash (tundrakatiebean)






#41 Tony (tonyshuman)






#42 Bunbuns (~BunBuns~)






#43 Bruno (Spring)






#44 Bailey (NZMinilops)






#45 Roxie & Buddy (monklover)






#46 Rory (SnowyShiloh)






#47 Baxter & Wildfire (Aurora369 c/o Pipp)





[/align]


----------



## Roxie (Dec 21, 2007)

VOTE ROXIE AND BUDDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 21, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR

(Just bumpin the topic):biggrin2:


----------



## JamesCarden (Dec 22, 2007)

Darn! I knew I should have done the sleigh one instead! Go Volverine!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Go Volverine!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Dec 22, 2007)

such an awsome turn out on the votes so far! close


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2007)

They're all so cute! How can we pick?!?!?!?


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 23, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They're all so cute! How can we pick?!?!?!?


Exactly!:biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 23, 2007)

5 more hours and I am closing the vote guys!!! That will be about midnight EST (and my bedtime.....).

VOTE NOW!!!!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 23, 2007)

We've had a troll sign up with a half dozen screen names, and while it doesn't appear to be contest-related(none of the names registered a vote, and it wasn't a regular member) we think it's best to close the voting now.  

Thanks to all! Results will be up shortly! 



sas :big kiss:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 24, 2007)

*Holiday Hares... The Full Results! *



#1 Teacup, Kali & More (TK Bunnies)15 (15.15%)

#2 Macey (XxMontanaxX)14 (14.14%)

#3 Cinnabun (SnowyShiloh)9 (9.09%)

#4 Cami (jupiterannette) 7 (7.07%)

#5 ZooCrew (JadeIcing)8 (8.08%)

#6 White Chocolate (Hazel-Mom) 26 (26.26%)

#7 Hazel (Hazel-Mom) 20 (20.20%)

#8 Angel (Flashy) 9 (9.09%)

#9 Badger (Flashy) 9 (9.09%)

#10 Dawn (Flashy) 12 (12.12%)

#11 Dopeys & Cloud (Flashy) 9 (9.09%)

#12 Dusk (Flashy) 8 (8.08%)

#13 Hope (Flashy) 14 (14.14%)

#14 Lightning (Flashy) 8 (8.08%)

#15 Sandy (Flashy) 11 (11.11%)

#16 Sky (Flashy) 10 (10.10%)

#17 Star (Flashy) 7 (7.07%)

#18 Sunny (Flashy) 12 (12.12%)

#19 Benji (JimD) 12 (12.12%)

#20 Snuggy (SnuggysMom) 15 (15.15%)

#21 Sparky & Scooter (slavetoabunny) 11 (11.11%)

#22 Volverine (JamesCarden)39 (39.39%)

#23 Winnie (Katt) 13 (13.13%)

#24 Prince & Isis (Darfi) 7 (7.07%)

#25 Hershey (golfdiva) 8 (8.08%)

#26 Necro & Belle (ChandieLee) 9 (9.09%)

#27 Cocoa (kathy5) 14 (14.14%)

#28 Penelope (Korr_and_Sophie) 19 (19.19%)

#29 Korr & Sophie (Korr_and_Sophie) 8 (8.08%)

#30 Millie (Bunnys_rule63) 16 (16.16%)

#31 Hunny Bunny (jupiterannette) 10 (10.10%)

#32 Lucy & Tumnus (Haley) 39 (39.39%)

#33 Max & Basil (Haley) 17 (17.17%)

#34 Butterscotch (Greta)9 (9.09%)

#35 Evie (Greta) 15 (15.15%)

#36 Bracon (Bracon) 8 (8.08%)

#37 Apollo & Sophie (kellyjade) 11 (11.11%)

#38 Phinn & Cleo (Phinnsmommy) 10 (10.10%)

#39 Shadow & Fred (swanlake) 20 (20.20%)

#40 Wash (tundrakatiebean) 15 (15.15%)

#41 Tony (tonyshuman) 11 (11.11%)

#42 Bunbuns (~BunBuns~) 26 (26.26%)

#43 Bruno (Spring) 11 (11.11%)

#44 Bailey (NZMinilops) 28 (28.28%)

#45 Roxie & Buddy (monklover) 16 (16.16%)

#46 Rory (SnowyShiloh) 8 (8.08%)

#47 Baxter & Wildfire (Aurora369 c/o Pipp) 20 (20.21%)

*98 votes *


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay, I know I'm going to look like a doofus, but... I don't understand how the numbers add up. If there were 47 entries and only 97 votes, how can it be that each entry got at least 6 votes? Someone please enlighten me :embarrassed:


----------



## JamesCarden (Dec 24, 2007)

lol because you could vote for as many entries as you want! just not the same one twice!

James


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 24, 2007)

oh i didnt know that.... oops~!

sooo many cute bunns...

Hoppy hollidays all!

and CONGRADULATIONS!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 24, 2007)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO VOTED MACEY!!! :inlove:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you guys soo much for voting for Bunbuns! i love you guys :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, darn, I didn't know you could vote for more than one. Did anyone else notice that the sign the snowman is holding says "Hoilday Hare Contest Winners"?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats everyone!

You all did _awesome!_

What a fun way to spread Christmas cheer .


----------

